# Dave Metzner is stark raving MAD.....



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

.....but in a good way! :lol: 

Come on, only a mad man would try to produce a model of the Enterprise in 1/350th scale.

Seriously, Thank you Dave for having the cahonies to get this kit made. You and everyone who were responsible for getting this model on the market did an amazing job. This has got to be one of the most impressive Star Trek kits I've ever seen. 

You have made one Star Trek fan very, very happy.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

And I thought he was only koo koo for coco-puffs.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

_One_ of the best Trek kits? This is above and beyond "the best." I'm still scratching my head at the skill level _two_ rating. This is definately an advanced kit from both a finish and assembly standpoint!

Let me reiterate...THANK YOU Dave, Tom and all the other important individuals behind the scenes for producing this kit! I truly wish for a credit roll of individuals that made this happen!

Scottie


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got mine...damn intimidating thing...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Scott Hasty said:


> _One_ I'm still scratching my head at the skill level _two_ rating. This is definately an advanced kit from both a finish and assembly standpoint!Scottie


Yeah Scott, I wondered about that also. Just looking at it I'd say at least a Skill Level 3.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yea Dave thanx,.........and lets go do another big one !!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey guys, I'm not into Star Trek, but since I work at the LHS, I have to share a story with you.
We had a gentleman(I use the term loosely) come in and pick one of these(1/350 Star Trek kit) up, my boss asked him how they figured out the scale, and not missing a beat the "gentleman say's, "why, they scaled it from the real one!"
We promptly smiled and ushered him out the door.
Guys, I'm not kidding this guy was adamant that their was a real Star Trek ship.
I will admit to you here and now, that the trek fans spook me a bit....

On the other hand, I will agree, that kit is very nice. I can see why all the kudos.
Chris


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*I scared...*



Scott Hasty said:


> ...I'm still scratching my head at the skill level _two_ rating.
> Scottie


I'm with ya there, Mr. Scott, and I haven't yet seen the kit in person. I have seen the NX-01, and the comparison photos of it and the Refit that Thomas Sasser posted last year. My conclusion: bigger is better, but - much like a higher-yield H-bomb - I haven't got the guts to go anywhere *near* the 1/350th _Enterprise_.

I salute those of you who are about to model... >_Playing of "Taps"_<


----------



## bludden (Jun 6, 2001)

It's big, but I will be a lot easier to make a great replica using this kit than the old AMT/ERTL one.

You just need MORE GLUE!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> I'm not kidding this guy was adamant that their was a real Star Trek ship.


I suspect _he_ was kidding. I hope.


> I will admit to you here and now, that the trek fans spook me a bit....


I can't say I haven't been there myself, and I am one! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

superduty455 said:


> Guys, I'm not kidding this guy was adamant that their was a real Star Trek ship.


There _is_ a real Star Trek ship. It's about 7 feet long, and they used it to film "Star Trek: The Motion Picture" and a few sequels!  

Seriously, I would also like to thank Dave, Tom, and everyone else who was instrumental in the creation of this kit!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Refit Enterprise.*

By the way,what are the dimensions of this kit when it's assembled anyways.What about the box.And finally an estimate of the box weight.It seems that UDISCO.COM advertizes it,so they must have it in stock.It's $62.00 there.It must be big.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

There are official dimensions for all of the Star Trek ships, so when applied to the shooting model the scale can be determined


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 6, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> By the way,what are the dimensions of this kit when it's assembled anyways.What about the box.And finally an estimate of the box weight.It seems that UDISCO.COM advertizes it,so they must have it in stock.It's $62.00 there.It must be big.



Ive got 2 comming, and the shipped weight says 24 pounds!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Good grief, Redbird1! I have two coming from doll and Hobby, and the shipping weight is only 13 lbs.!


Larry


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I meant the dimensions of the kit when assembled,and of the kit box also.


----------



## Jan Q Bea (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone know how many Refits were made in the first run?

And I presume that the first run will recoup the development costs.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Well, of course Dave's mad...you would be too, if someone kept drinking the last of your Jolt! Cola, and leaving the empty bottle in the fridge!

Seriously, Dave, thanks for being a part of the team that brought us this monster kit. Er, it's not a monster, but it IS monstrously huge...er, um...ah...oh, fergit it! :lol:

I sure hope you can convince the powers that be (thru your top-secret communications channels) that RC2 should come out with MORE Trek goodness! Heck, they might even convince me to buy a few cars, if they do!

Any chance of a Saleen S7R, or some GTP/WSC cars? I sure would like to build something other than roundy-round cars. Bend their ears, Dave! :dude:


----------

